# registration



## la zarzamora

hello;

could anyone explain why it is specifically stated not to enter one's real name when registering?

and also, why are some words highlighted in red in the faq -I do not remember if it was there really- section?

thank you


----------



## Jana337

la zarzamora said:


> Hello;
> 
> Could anyone explain why it is specifically stated not to enter one's real name when registering?
> 
> And also, why are some words highlighted in red in the faq -I do not remember if it was there really- section?
> 
> Thank you


Hi and welcome! 

Many people who use their real name have regrets later, for various motives. That's why they are warned in advanced.

Highlighted words: I don't know what exactly you mean but they are probably important.


----------



## LouisaB

la zarzamora said:


> hello;
> 
> could anyone explain why it is specifically stated not to enter one's real name when registering?
> 
> and also, why are some words highlighted in red in the faq -I do not remember if it was there really- section?
> 
> thank you


 
Hi, la zarzamora, and welcome to the forums.

One way in which the red highlights occur is if you've brought up the faq section by doing a 'search' - the words highlighted should be your own search terms.

Louisa


----------



## Alxmrphi

It says don't use your real name?~!!?!? I didn't notice


----------



## la zarzamora

thank you!
Could you explain to me why in posting rules it says "you may not post replies"?


----------



## Alxmrphi

*¿....*D_ó_*nd**e*_?_


----------



## la zarzamora

dear alex,

en un cuadro a la izquierda justo abajo del thread.
gracias


----------



## Jana337

In which subforum does it happen to you?


----------



## Alxmrphi

la zarzamora said:


> dear alex,
> 
> en un cuadro a la izquierda justo abajo del thread.
> gracias



Were you logged in at that time , ¿Ahora dice el mismo?


----------



## la zarzamora

dear alex,

oops! ok, I'm a bit thick at this internet issues.
one more thing: do I write in English or in Spanish? am I in the right forum? (I could see by reading the rules that they are pretty strict regarding forum etiquette)

thank you!


----------

